# Durabond or mud?????



## JDavis21835

I worked on one job where we used a powdered accelerator. We were using 20 min mud to do repairs in a school. We were running out of time and gave it a shot. Worked out nicely. One guy would start 15 minutes earlier than the second guy. Guy number 2 came behind with round two. Guy number three started 30 minutes behind number 1. He came behind with lightweight and coated everything. Two separate groups. Next day all six of us hand a sanding party, and finished up that part of the job by noon.


----------



## Paulie

Thats the first I've heard of it although I'm not a pure drywaller by trade I seem to do a lot of it. Where did you get it, it would be nice to have on hand.


----------



## JDavis21835

Not sure, it was delivered with our board. It was a supplier out of Cheboygan. You could check with a local supplier in the grand rapids area. Im sure they would be able to help you out.


----------



## Paulie

Thanx, I'll do that:thumbsup: 
Didn't realize I was talking to a fellow michigander, it wasn't on your post info. Glad to see a fellow west MI. on ct.:clap:


----------



## JDavis21835

paulie said:


> Thanx, I'll do that:thumbsup:
> Didn't realize I was talking to a fellow michigander, it wasn't on your post info. Glad to see a fellow west MI. on ct.:clap:


Im on the other side of the mitten. I live in the Saginaw are, usually work in Detroit. It just happened that the company I was working for was doing a school remod in Pellston.


----------

